# Monsters from the World of Greyhawk



## BOZ (Mar 19, 2004)

Just for the sake of completion… would anyone care to list every Greyhawk-related monster from 1E & 2E AD&D they can think of *INCLUDING* the source(s) it can be found in?  This would include Greyhawk Adventures, the Monstrous Compendium, any boxed sets, modules, and any Greyhawk-themed magazine articles.   Thanks!


----------



## Welverin (Mar 19, 2004)

Is ther a point?

Anything Greyhawk specific became generic D&D, and for a while anything that was generic D&D was Greyhawk. So you could end up listing every monster ever.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 19, 2004)

thanks, that was helpful.


----------



## francisca (Mar 20, 2004)

I suggest a divide and conquer approach.

I hearby volunteer to list all monsters which are listed in all 1st edition AD&D modules up to and including WG8: Fate of Istus, which are not otherwise included in the original monster manual.  Give me a while to do it though.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 20, 2004)

much better, thank you.    list them as you do them if you can.  i'm just trying to see if we missed anything Greyhawk-related in the creature catalog.


----------



## grodog (Mar 21, 2004)

BOZ and francisca---

You may want to search through the Greytalk Archive before beginning your quest:  it's entirely possible that someone may have already done your search for you.  http://www.greycitadel.com/greycitadel/greytalk.nsf


----------



## BOZ (Mar 22, 2004)

thanks grodog.  however, i couldn't really find what i was looking for there, maybe my navigation skills are lacking.


----------



## Southern Oracle (Mar 22, 2004)

While you probably already have these, here are the monsters from _MC05: Monstrous Compendium Greyhawk Appendix._  My sheets are loose, so I might be missing some...

Aspis drone
Aspis larva
Aspis cow
Beastman
Beetle, Deathwatch
Beetle, Slicer
Bonesnapper
Booka
Brownie, Buckawn
Brownie, Quickling
Crypt Thing
Crystalmist
Dragon, Cloud
Dragon, Greyhawk
Dragon, Mist
Dragon, Shadow
Dragonfly, Giant (adult)
Dragonfly, Giant (larva)
Dragonnel
Elf, Grugach
Elf, Valley
Hobgoblin, Norker
Hook Horror
Horgar
Hound, Yeth
Iguana, Giant
Ingundi
Kech
Kyuss, Son of
Mist, Vampiric
Mite
Mite (Snyad)
Necrophidius
Needleman
Plant, Carnivorous (Vampire Cactus)
Plant, Carnivorous (Kampfult)
Plant, Carnivorous (Giant Polyp)
Rat (Camprat)
Rat (Vapor Rat)
Raven, Ordinary
Raven, Huge
Raven, Giant
Scarecrow
Shadow, Slow
Skulk
Snail, Flail
Snail, Sea
Sprite (Atomie)
Sprite (Grig)
Sprite (Sea)
Taer
Tentamort
Turtle, Giant Sea
Turtle, Giant Snapping
Tyrg
Wolf, Mist
Wraith (Swordwraith)
Wraith (Soul Beckoner)
Zombie, Sea
Zygom


----------



## Southern Oracle (Mar 22, 2004)

Here are some more.  Sorry if other people were working on these, but I had the books handy...

_GDQ1-7:Queen of the Spiders_
Lolth, Demon Queen of Spiders

_WGR1: Greyhawk Ruins_
Construct, Stone (Caryatid Column)
Construct, Stone (Juggernaut)
Construct, Stone (Stone Guardian)
Dwarf, Derro
Gingwatzim, Tim
Gingwatzim, Pakim
Gingwatzim, Graegzim
Gingwatzim, Eoluzim
Gingwatzim, Maronzim
Gingwatzim, Naranzim
Imp, Mephit (Fire)
Imp, Mephit (Ice)
Imp, Mephit (Lava)
Imp, Mephit (Mist)
Imp, Mephit (Smoke)
Imp, Mephit (Steam)
Manotaur
Meenlock
Ogre, Half- (Half-Ogre)
Ogre, Half- (Ogrillon)
Ooze/Slime/Jelly (Olive Slime)
Ooze/Slime/Jelly (Olive Slime Creature)
Ooze/Slime/Jelly (Mustard Jelly)
Ooze/Slime/Jelly (Stunjelly)
Troll, Desert
Troll, Spectral
Troll, Giant


----------



## Southern Oracle (Mar 22, 2004)

_WG12: Vale of the Mage_
Grist
Griveling
Jakar
Jaleeda Bird

_WG6: Isle of the Ape_
Ape, Gargantuan (Oonga)
Ape, Gargantuan (The Others)

_T1-4: The Temple of Elemental Evil_
Iuz, The Old
Juggernaut
St. Cuthbert of the Cudgel
Zuggtmoy, Demoness Lady of Fungi


----------



## Southern Oracle (Mar 22, 2004)

Last but not least, creatures from _SJR6: Greyspace..._

Horg
Porton
Skykine

That exhausts my resources, except for wading through old _Dragon _and _Dungeon_ magazines.  I don't feel up to that now, though.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 22, 2004)

Southern Oracle said:
			
		

> While you probably already have these, here are the monsters from _MC05: Monstrous Compendium Greyhawk Appendix._  My sheets are loose, so I might be missing some...




there we go – here’s what I was looking for!  Now to eliminate what has been done already…

(ToH is Tome of Horrors, of course)

Aspis drone – 3.0
Aspis larva – 3.0
Aspis cow
Beastman – 3.0
Beetle, Deathwatch – ToH
Beetle, Slicer – ToH
Bonesnapper – ToH
Booka – 3.0
Brownie, Buckawn – ToH
Brownie, Quickling – ToH
Crypt Thing – ToH
Crystalmist – 3.5
Dragon, Cloud – ToH
Dragon, Greyhawk
Dragon, Mist – ToH
Dragon, Shadow – MoF
Dragonfly, Giant (adult) – ToH
Dragonfly, Giant (larva) – ToH
Dragonnel
Elf, Grugach
Elf, Valley
Hobgoblin, Norker
Hook Horror – MM2 3.0
Horgar – on deck for conversion
Hound, Yeth – MM 3.5
Iguana, Giant
Ingundi – 3.5
Kech – ToH
Kyuss, Son of – MM2 3.0
Mist, Vampiric – almost finished converting
Mite – ToH
Mite (Snyad) – ToH
Necrophidius – ToH, FF 3.0
Needleman – MM2 3.0
Plant, Carnivorous (Vampire Cactus) – 3.0
Plant, Carnivorous (Kampfult) – ToH
Plant, Carnivorous (Giant Polyp)
Rat (Camprat) – 3.0
Rat (Vapor Rat) – converted to 3.5, not yet posted in Creature Catalog
Raven, Ordinary
Raven, Huge
Raven, Giant
Scarecrow – ToH
Shadow, Slow – ToH
Skulk – ToH, FF 3.0
Snail, Flail – ToH
Snail, Sea – now converting
Sprite (Atomie) – ToH
Sprite (Grig) – MM 3.5
Sprite (Sea) – ToH
Taer – ToH
Tentamort – ToH
Turtle, Giant Sea
Turtle, Giant Snapping
Tyrg – 3.5
Wolf, Mist – 3.5
Wraith (Swordwraith)
Wraith (Soul Beckoner) – 3.0
Zombie, Sea – 3.0
Zygom – 3.0 (hazard)




			
				Southern Oracle said:
			
		

> Here are some more.  Sorry if other people were working on these, but I had the books handy...




quite allright, I’m sure.  

_GDQ1-7:Queen of the Spiders_
Lolth, Demon Queen of Spiders – DDG

_WGR1: Greyhawk Ruins_
Construct, Stone (Caryatid Column) – ToH, FF 3.0
Construct, Stone (Juggernaut) – MM2 3.0?
Construct, Stone (Stone Guardian) – ToH
Dwarf, Derro – MM 3.5
Gingwatzim, Tim – I’ve heard the gingwatzim were in a Dragon article
Gingwatzim, Pakim
Gingwatzim, Graegzim
Gingwatzim, Eoluzim
Gingwatzim, Maronzim
Gingwatzim, Naranzim
Imp, Mephit (Fire) – MM 3.5
Imp, Mephit (Ice) – MM 3.5
Imp, Mephit (Lava) – MM 3.5 (aka Magma)
Imp, Mephit (Mist)
Imp, Mephit (Smoke)
Imp, Mephit (Steam) – MM 3.5
Manotaur
Meenlock – MM2 3.0
Ogre, Half- (Half-Ogre) – ToH
Ogre, Half- (Ogrillon) – ToH
Ooze/Slime/Jelly (Olive Slime) – ToH
Ooze/Slime/Jelly (Olive Slime Creature) – ToH
Ooze/Slime/Jelly (Mustard Jelly) – ToH
Ooze/Slime/Jelly (Stunjelly) – ToH
Troll, Desert – 3.0
Troll, Spectral – ToH
Troll, Giant – 3.0


_WG12: Vale of the Mage_
Grist
Griveling
Jakar
Jaleeda Bird

_WG6: Isle of the Ape_
Ape, Gargantuan (Oonga) – 3.0
Ape, Gargantuan (The Others) – 3.0

_T1-4: The Temple of Elemental Evil_
Iuz, The Old
Juggernaut
St. Cuthbert of the Cudgel
Zuggtmoy, Demoness Lady of Fungi – 3.0




			
				Southern Oracle said:
			
		

> Last but not least, creatures from _SJR6: Greyspace..._




ok, hadn’t heard of these before.  Thanks!

Horg
Porton
Skykine



> That exhausts my resources, except for wading through old _Dragon _and _Dungeon_ magazines.  I don't feel up to that now, though.




understandable.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 22, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> Just for the sake of completion… would anyone care to list every Greyhawk-related monster from 1E & 2E AD&D they can think of *INCLUDING* the source(s) it can be found in?  This would include Greyhawk Adventures, the Monstrous Compendium, any boxed sets, modules, and any Greyhawk-themed magazine articles.   Thanks!





BOZ,

do you want the original sources or just compilations?

cuz most of the monsters *Southern Oracle* listed were in other material first. the MC05: Monstrous Compendium Greyhawk Appendix and WGR1: Greyhawk Ruins esp. are not the original sources. same with Lolth. she was in the individual modules first before she ever made it into the megamodule or the hardbacks.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 22, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> do you want the original sources or just compilations?




both, please.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 22, 2004)

well the wife is out of town for the week, so i'll see if i can dig some of the stuff out of storage and post it...i hope my back holds up


----------



## qstor (Mar 22, 2004)

Boz, the Greyhawk Dragon appeared in the Living Greyhawk Journal.

Mike


----------



## qstor (Mar 22, 2004)

Boz, the Greyhawk Dragon, the Grugach and the Norker
appeared in the Living Greyhawk Journal.

Mike


----------



## francisca (Mar 22, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> much better, thank you.    list them as you do them if you can.  i'm just trying to see if we missed anything Greyhawk-related in the creature catalog.



BOZ-  should have most of it tonight, the rest tomorrow night.  I had all my old greyhawk modules packed away and didn't find them until last night.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 22, 2004)

no problem fellas, take your time.    thanks qstor, i knew that but wasn't sure.


----------



## T. Foster (Mar 22, 2004)

Since diaglo hasn't posted it, here's the list of monsters from OD&D Supplement I: _Greyhawk_ (1975). Of course all of these have become "generic D&D" monsters in the years since, but nevertheless they all started out as Greyhawk-specific:

Druids
Tritons
Bugbears
Ogre Magi
Giants, Storm
Titans
Shadows
Will o' Wisp
Liches
Harpies
Dragons (Brass, Bronze, Copper, Silver, Chromatic, Platinum)
Lizard Men
Dopplegangers
Lycanthropes (Wererat or Rat Man)
Lammasu
Salamanders
Beholders
Umber Hulks
Displacer Beasts
Blink Dogs
Hell Hounds
Phase Spiders
Rust Monster
Stirges
Giant Tick
Owl Bears
Carrion Crawler
Gelatinous Cubes
Giant Slug
Homunculi
Golems (Flesh, Stone, Iron)


----------



## BOZ (Mar 22, 2004)

oh yeah, nearly all of those are in the 3.5 MM or other places, meaning i don't have to worry about them a'tall.


----------



## Theocrat (Mar 22, 2004)

*More GH Help*

Hi all-
As the Downloads Editor of CanonFire.com, I know that we'd love to host this type of  thing. Right now we're doing a 'post-fest' for Greyhawk stuff - and we don't care about edition. I posted a poll about a year or so ago about which is your favorite Greyhawk Monster - Norker, Bullywugs, and so many others. Norker is my favorite and luckily found in one of the the LGJ's.
If you want or need more help, I'd suggest either posting this to CF's forums, greytalk@canonfire.com, or even WotC's GH board. I don't usually cruise this section of the EN World (I like the software forum here) and stumpled upon it. 

I'd love to help in either turning this into a PDF  - either if its a list and a place where to find the creatures or something else, as well as offering free web hosting. I already offer free web hosting for anything Greyhawk (in particular) or  D&D at GreyhawkOnline.com. This is right up GHO's alley in terms of things. This web hosting is also open to anybody else that needs free web space. I have too much and don't do anything with it - as you can see by the bare bones front page I have.


----------



## T. Foster (Mar 22, 2004)

Aha! Didn't read your purpose closely enough. Yup, I'm sure all those "classics" have been well-covered   . Since most of the OAD&D Greyhawk creatures from the modules were included in FF or the MM2, they're probably well enough known that they've already been converted. The only ones I can think of that might not have are some of those from WG5: Mordenkainen's Fantastic Adventure (since that module came out after the MM2). From memory (pretty fresh 'cause I just re-read it recently) the new creatures in it were:

Demon, Kerzit
Cochlin
Hetfish
Slow Shadow
Tyrg

As for 2E Greyhawk stuff, can't help you there...


----------



## BOZ (Mar 22, 2004)

thanks theocrat.  if you couldn't tell from all the links, i'm converting monsters for the Creature Catalog, and i wish to cater to WoG fans at the moment.    if a list is what you are looking for, i can always compile the results of this and post them somewhere for people to check on and update.

and as for WG5:

Demon, Kerzit
Cochlin
Hetfish

those are all with 3.5 stats.  and i commented on slow shadow and tyrg above.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 22, 2004)

Men & Magic:  Sprites, Men, Hobbits, Patriarchs, Ents, Nixies, Pixies, Dryads, Griffons, Evil High Priests, Goblins/Kobolds, Hobgoblins/Gnolls, Unicorns, Pegasi, Hippogriffs, Elves, Animals, Rocs, Dwarves/Gnomes, Giants, Orcs, Ogres, Trolls, Wights, Lycanthropes, Centaurs, Dragons, Ghouls, Wyverns, Hydrae, Purple Worms, Sea Monsters, Chimerae, Minotaurs, Wraiths, Mummies, Spectres, Vampires, Medusae, Manticores, Gargoyles, Gorgons, Skeletons, Zombies

Monsters & Treasure: Cocatrices, Basilisks, Invisible Stalkers, Djinn, Efreet, Ochre Jelly, Black Pudding, Green Slime, Gray Ooze, Yellow Mold, Light Horse, Medium Horse, Heavy Horse, Draft Horse, Mule, Small Insects or Animals, Large Insects or Animals, Berserkers, Brigands, Dervishes, Nomads, Buccaneers, Pirates, Cavemen, Mermen, Hill Giant, Stone Giant, Frost Giant, Fire Giant, Cloud Giant, Wolves, White Dragon, Black Dragon, Green Dragon, Blue Dragon, Red Dragon, Golden Dragon, Werewolf, Wereboar, Weretiger, Werebear, Air Elemental, Earth Elemental, Fire Elemental, Water Elemental, Gray Pudding, Titans, Cyclopeses, Juggernauts, Living Statues, Salamanders, Geletinous(note spelling) Cubes, Robots, Golems, Androids, Dragon Turtle

The Underworld & Wilderness Adventures as well as the Reference Sheets: Necromancer, Wizard, Lord, Superhero, (Red Martains), (Tharks), (Black Martains), (Yellow Martains), (White Martains), Giant Rats, Centipedes, Spiders, Warriors, Lizards, Conjurers, Toads, Theurgistists, Heros, Giant Hogs, Giant Ants, Thaumaturgists, Swashbucklers, Magicians, Giant Snakes, Giant Weasels, Myrmidons, Giant Beetles, Giant Scorpions, White Apes, Enchanters, Sorcerers, Champions, Warlocks, Seers, Medium, Veterans, Swordsmen, Acolytes, Adepts, Village Priests, Vicars, Curates, Bishops, Lamae, Giant Crabs, Giant Octopi, Giant Squid, Crocodiles, Giant Leeches, Giant Fish, Ants, Weasels, Apes, Beetles, Scorpions, Lions, Boars, Snakes, Tyr. Rex, Pter'dyle, Triceratops, Bronto's, Stegosaurs, Apts, Banths, Thoats, Calots, Orluks, Sith, Darseen, Cave Bears, Dire Wolves, Sabre T. Tigs, Mastadons, Sptd. Lions, Wooly Rhinos, Titanotheres, Mammoths, Alchemist, Armorer, Assassin, Animal Trainer, Engineer, Sage, Seaman, Ship Captain, Smith, Spy, Non-Fighter, Light Footman, Heavy Footman, Archer, Crossbowman, Longbowman, Light Horseman, Medium Horseman, Heavy Horseman

I'll avoid placing Chainmail on the list....but there was a Fantasy Supplement to Chainmail which covered some of these also. You will note these are listed in order of appearance, not alphabetical...sorry


----------



## diaglo (Mar 23, 2004)

Greyhawk:  Paladins, Thieves, Half-Elves, Storm Giants, Lammasu, Blink Dogs, Druids, Bugbears, Will O Wisps, Liches, Lizard Men, Dopplegangers, Beholders, Umber Hulks, Phase Spiders, Ogre Magi, Shadows, Harpies, Wererats, Displacer Beasts, Hell Hounds, Apprentice, Footpad, Robber, Burglar, Cutpurse, Sharper, Pilferer, Master Pilferer, Master Thief, Balrog, Giant (Sumatran) Rat, Giant Toad, Triton, Brass Dragon, Copper Dragon, Bronze Dragon, Silver Dragon, Rust Monster, Stirge, Giant Tick, Owl Bear, Carrion Crawler, Gelatinous (note spelling) Cube, Giant Slug, Homunculus, Stone Golem, Iron Golem,Japanese Ogre (pic only), The Great Stone Face Enigma of Greyhawk  , Platinum Dragon/ The Dragon King, Chromatic Dragon/ The Dragon Queen, Gold(en) Dragon, Flesh Golem, Carnivorous Apes

Strategic Review #1 Mind Flayer
#2 Ranger, Roper
#3 Monster Manual Issue
#4 Illusionist, Clay Golem


Blackmoor: (Tho technically not Greyhawk  ) Monk, Assassin (as a class), Novice, Initiate, Disciple, Immaculate, Master, Grand Master,  GM Dragons, GM North Wind, GM West Wind, GM South Wind, GM East Wind, GM Winter, GM Autumn, GM Summer, GM Spring, GM Flowers, Apprentice (Assassin), Killer, Murderer, Slayer, Cutthroat, Dacoit, Thug, Executioner, Senior Assassin, Expert Assassin, Chief Assassin, Prime Assassin, Guildmaster of Assassins, Giant Beaver, Giant Otter, Giant Wasp, Fire Lizard, Minotaur Lizard, Elasmosaurus, Mosasaurus, Plesiosaurus, Giant Shark, Whale, Giant Eel, Lamprey, Sea Horse, Port. M-O-W, Dolphin, Aquatic Elf, Pungi Ray, Manta Ray, Water Spider, Weed Eel, Sahuagin (Devil-Men of the Deep), Eye of the Deep( Floating Eyes), Ixitxachitl, Locathah, Morkoth or Morlock, Masher, Giant Stag Beetle, Rhinocerous Beetle, Bombardier Beetle, Fire Beetle, Boring Beetle, Poisonous Coral, Strangle Weed, Nymphs, Mottled Worms, Sea Hag, Kopoacinth, Koalinth, Lacedons, Killer Frogs, Frogmen

Eldritch Wizardry:  Druid (as a class), Aspirant, Initiate of the 1st-9th Circle, Archdruid, The Great Druid, Demon Type I-IV, Succubi, Type V, Type VI (Balrog), Orcus, Demogorgon, Couatl, Ki-Rin, Shedu, Intellect Devourer, Mind Flayer, Su-Monster, Brain Moles, Cerebral Parasites, Thought Eaters, Catoblepas, Grey (note sp) Ooze, Demon Prince Nql......, Groaning Spirit, Leprechauns, True Giant, Other Were, Giant Frogs, Rakshasa, Wind Walkers, Shambling Mounds, Wild Dogs, Wild Pigs, Wild Horses, Wild Cattle, Giant Porcupines, Giant Skunks, Giant Lynx, Wolverines, Stags, Giant Owls, Mtn Lions, Giant Rams, Giant Goats, Baboons, Wild Asses, Wild Camels, Leopards, Flightless Birds, Hyenas, Elephants, Rhinos, Jaguars, Buffalo, Herd Animals, Fairies, Satyrs, Giant Leaches (note sp), Hippos, Giant Turtles, Giant Crayfish, Giant Crocs, Irish Deer, Giant Armadilloes, Giant Sloths, Giant Tortoises, Neanderthals

Gods, Demi-gods, & Heroes: Minions of Set, Sphinx, Fire Snake, Winged Serpent, Phoenix, Brahama's Goose, Kali, Yama's Buffalo, Peacock of Karttekeza, Krishna, Maruts, Rakshasas, Yakshas, Naga, Ribhus, White Eagle, Cyclopes One Eyed Giants, Satyrs, Cereberus, The Hundred Handed One, Math, Balor, Tanngjost & Tanngrisner, The Valkyrs, The Einheriar, (Rock Giants, Mimir, Sterkodder, Hymer, Vafthrunder, Skyrmir, Mokkerkalfe, Hrothjof, Hrungner, Orvandel, Gymer, Thjasse) the Giants, Garm, The Fenris Wolf, The Midgard Serpent, (Fafnir, Nidhug, Ofnir) the Dragons, (Modsogner, Durin) the Dwarves, Fjalar, Light Elves, Dark Elves, Nissies (brownies), Neck, Fossergrims, Sigurd, Andvari, Hreidmar, Odder, Fafner, Reign, Joukahainen, Ilmarinen, Ilmatar, Louhi, Water Hero, Sampsa Perlervoinen, Tounelea, Old Crone of Pohjola, Son of Pohja, Maiden of Pohja, Water Giant, Iku-turso, Syojatar, Anero Vipunen, Summon the Earth Queen, Black Snake, Giant Pike, Mothers, Conan, Thrgra Khotan, Thoth Amon, Khitan Assassins, The Black Seers, Epemstreus the Sage, Pictish Shaman, Priests of the Golden Peacock, Demon of the Black Hands, Mountain Apes, Brylukas, Thaug the Demon, Ollam-Onga, Kraken, Red Shadows, Dragon Lizard, Khosatral Khel the Demon, Ghouls of Yanaidar, Ice Worm, Vampire Gorgon of Akhlat, Octupus Demon, Vampire Vine, Yag-Kosha, Curse of Larsha, Elric, Moonglum, Yyrkoon, Theles Kaarna, Orunlu, Mordagz, Kakatal, Straaash, Grome, Misha, Meerclar, Haaashasstaak, Roofdrak, Muru-Ah, Lileet, Nnuuurrr'c'c, Elenoin, Grahluk, Pantang Warriors, Myyrrhm, Mist Giants, Dharzi Hunting Dogs, Clakars, Quaolnargn, Giant Owl. Oonai, Delmains, Nihrain Horses, Vulture Lions, Vampire Trees, Pyaray Blood Red Octopus, Water Women, Water Monster, Conch and Cane, Spirits of Air, Ma Yuan Shuai, Fairies, Evil Spirits







not a complete list....i left out repeats when i could remember   and i left out all of the gods, goddesses, and demi-gods.. as timothy(tim) j. kask said in the foreword to Supplement IV 4 July 1976....







			
				Timothy J. Kask said:
			
		

> ...This is our last attempt to delineate the absurdity of 40+ level characters. When Odin, the All-Father has only (?) 300 hit points, who can take a 44th level Lord seriously?


----------



## diaglo (Mar 23, 2004)

Monster & Treasure Assortment: Shriekers, Gremlins, Crab Spiders, Giant Black Widow Spiders, Giant Shrew, Giant Python, Oil Beetle, Giant Rattlesnake, Giant Draco Lizard, Giant Tarantella, Living Rock Statue, Rhagodessae, Caeciliae

D&D Basic Nov 1978 Holmes 2nd Edition or 1edADnD Monster Manual late 1977 whichever you had first  Troglodyte plus a whole lot more....

Deities and Demigods, Fiend Folio and Monster Manual II....well, i've got some more digging to do in the modules, supplements, and articles i have before i give up and post these compilations. expect more tomorrow night after work or late on wednesday.

Greyhawk Adventures hardback James M. Ward 1988:  Beastman, Vampire Cactus, Camprat, Changecat, Crystalmist, Greyhawk Dragon, Grung, Ingundi, Nimbus, Sea Sprite, Swordwraith (Stark Mound Undead Spirit), Mist Wolf, Sea Zombie (Drowned Ones)  ...but as noted many of these were in other material like Dragon...just like the illustrations from this cheap rip off were torn from other material.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Mar 23, 2004)

*More Greyhawk beasties*

UK1 Beyond the Crystal Cave:
Mud-Man
The Barkburr
The Green Man

C1 Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan:
Neried
Gibbering Mouther

I1 Dwellers of the Forbidden City:
Aboleth
Mongerlman
Pan Lung (Dragon, Oriental)
Tasloi
Yellow Musk Creeper
Yuan Ti

D1-2 Descent into the Depths of the Earth:
Drow
Jermlaine
Kuo-toa

Q1 Queen of the Demonweb Pits:
Drider
Pedipalp
Scorpion, Large
Scorpion, Huge
Solifugid, Large
Solifugid, Huge
Solifugid, Giant
Yochlol (Handmaiden of Lolth)
Lolth (Demon Queen of Spiders)

C2 The Ghost Tower of Inverness:
Firebat

WG4 The Forgotten Temple of Tharizdun:
Annis
Boggart

UK2 The Sentinel:
Presences (and Whisps)

UK4 When a Star Falls:
Maschin-I-Bozorg
Memory Web

S4 The Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth:
Bat, normal
Bat, Mobat
Behir
Bodak
Cave Cricket, Giant
Cave Moray
Cooshee
Crystal Ooze
Dao
Demi-Lich
Demon, Alu-demon (demi-demon)
Demon, Baphomet
Demon, Bar-Igura (Minor demon)
Demon, Chasme
Demon, Dretch (sub-demon)
Demon, Fraz-urb-luu (Prince of Deception)
Demon, Graz'zt (Demon Prince)
Demon, Kostochtchie (Demon Lord)
Demon, Rutterkin (minor demon)
Derro
Dracolisk
Elf, Valley
Formorian
Gorgimera
Marid
Margoyle
Olive Slime
Pech
Pudding, Deadly (Brown)
Pudding, Deadly (Dun)
Pudding, Deadly (White)
Troll, Marine (Scrag, fresh water)
Troll, Marine (Scrag, salt water)
Slime Creature
Wolfwere
Xag-ya
Xeg-yi

S2 White Plume Mountain:
Kelpie

S3 Expedition to the Barrier Peaks:
Android
Robot, Police
Robot, Worker
Vegepygmy
Russet Mold

WGA1 Falcon's Revenge:
Scryxull
Grythok
Carpet Snake

WGA2 Falconmaster
Strangleweed
Weisshund
Yphoz

WGR3 Rary the Traitor
Desert Centaur
Manscorpion
Monarch Scorpion

WGA4 Vecna Lives!
The Eye
The Hand


Well, that's good enough.  I hope I didn't just duplicate others.


Eric Anondson


----------



## BOZ (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow diaglo, that’s more than I expected.    is most of that from the original original D&D you’re always singing the praises of?

I do recognize Greyhawk Adventures though – right on the cusp of AD&D 1st edition and 2nd edition, kind of caught in between the two.    I see that I addressed all the ones from that book already, except for
Changecat
Grung
Nimbus
all 3.0 


and Eric, thanks, not too much duplication that I can see:

UK1 Beyond the Crystal Cave:
Mud-Man – ToH
The Barkburr - 3.0
The Green Man

C1 Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan:
Neried – ToH
Gibbering Mouther – MM 3.5

I1 Dwellers of the Forbidden City:
Aboleth – MM 3.5
Mongerlman – ToH
Pan Lung (Dragon, Oriental) – OA 3.0
Tasloi – OA 3.0
Yellow Musk Creeper – ToH, FF 3.0
Yuan Ti – MM 3.5

D1-2 Descent into the Depths of the Earth:
Drow – MM 3.5
Jermlaine – MM2 3.0
Kuo-toa – MM 3.5

Q1 Queen of the Demonweb Pits:
Drider – MM 3.5
Pedipalp – ToH
Scorpion, Large
Scorpion, Huge
Solifugid, Large – ToH
Solifugid, Huge – ToH
Solifugid, Giant – ToH
Yochlol (Handmaiden of Lolth) – MoF
Lolth (Demon Queen of Spiders) – DDG (again)

C2 The Ghost Tower of Inverness:
Firebat – MM2 3.0

WG4 The Forgotten Temple of Tharizdun:
Annis – MM 3.5
Boggart – ToH

UK2 The Sentinel:
Presences (and Whisps)

UK4 When a Star Falls:
Maschin-I-Bozorg
Memory Web - 3.5

S4 The Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth:
Bat, normal – MM 3.5
Bat, Mobat - ToH
Behir – MM 3.5
Bodak – MM 3.5
Cave Cricket, Giant – ToH
Cave Moray – ToH
Cooshee – ToH
Crystal Ooze – ToH
Dao – MotP 3.0
Demi-Lich – ELH 3.0
Demon, Alu-demon (demi-demon) – ToH
Demon, Baphomet – ToH
Demon, Bar-Igura (Minor demon) – BoVD
Demon, Chasme – ToH, BoVD
Demon, Dretch (sub-demon) – MM 3.5
Demon, Fraz-urb-luu (Prince of Deception) – ToH
Demon, Graz'zt (Demon Prince) – BoVD
Demon, Kostochtchie (Demon Lord) – ToH
Demon, Rutterkin (minor demon) – BoVD
Derro – MM 3.5
Dracolisk - ToH
Elf, Valley
Formorian – MM2 3.0
Gorgimera – ToH
Marid – MotP 3.0
Margoyle – ToH
Olive Slime – ToH
Pech – ToH
Pudding, Deadly (Brown) – ToH
Pudding, Deadly (Dun) – ToH
Pudding, Deadly (White) – ToH
Troll, Marine (Scrag, fresh water) – MM 3.5
Troll, Marine (Scrag, salt water) – MM 3.5
Slime Creature – ToH
Wolfwere – ToH
Xag-ya – MotP 3.0
Xeg-yi – MotP 3.0

S2 White Plume Mountain:
Kelpie – ToH, FF 3.0

S3 Expedition to the Barrier Peaks:
Android
Robot, Police
Robot, Worker
Vegepygmy – ToH
Russet Mold – ToH

WGA1 Falcon's Revenge:
Scryxull
Grythok
Carpet Snake

WGA2 Falconmaster
Strangleweed – ToH
Weisshund
Yphoz

WGR3 Rary the Traitor
Desert Centaur
Manscorpion
Monarch Scorpion

WGA4 Vecna Lives!
The Eye
The Hand


----------



## Theocrat (Mar 23, 2004)

*Wow!*

Hi all-
I like what Eric & Boz did. That's exactly what I was thinking was being done - a list of creatures from each Greyhawk source and where they can be found for the current edition. That's what's needed. Are you guys compiling this into somehting more specific so that it doesn't die when this thread does?


----------



## BOZ (Mar 23, 2004)

i can put something together for you, if you like.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Mar 24, 2004)

*Some more for you...*

Return to White Plume Mountain (This is 2e rules):
Bloodwight
Bog Mummy
Burning Golem
Crab Swarm
Elevated Ghoul
Fungus Hulk
Kelp Devil
Leviathan
Meenlock
Mold Wyrm
Myconid
Phycomid
Skin Puppet
Vampire Moss

Return to the Tomb of Horrors (Another 2e adventure)
Bone Weird
Moilian Heart
Moilian Zombie
Negative Energy Elemental
Negative Fundamental
Vestige
Winter-wight

Dragon #241, Legacies of the Suel Imperium
(These are written as PC races)
Lerara
Su-Doppleganger
... also as PC races, but seen before ...
Derro
Skulk
Jermlaine

Dragon #270, Dragon's Bestiary "Minions of Iuz"
Blackroot Marauder
Dirtwraith (Sargusian Fungus)
Hound of Kyuss
Murdakus

Dungeon #70, Kingdom of the Ghouls
Shadow (True) Ghoul


Eric Anondson


----------



## diaglo (Mar 24, 2004)

A1 Slave Pits of the Undercity: Giant Sundew, Aspis (Drone, Larvae, Giant Grub-like Cow)
A2 Secret of the Slavers: Haunt, Phantom, Anhkheg, Oxen, Boggles, Vipers, Cloaker (Tenebra Complexor), Caveling
A3 Assault on the Aerie of the Slave Lords: Storoper, Leucrottas, Hyenadon, Gnoll-God Yeenoghu (illusion), Mimic
A4 In the Dungeons of the Slave Lords: Sandling, Myconids(Fungus Men), Cave Fisher, Giant Snapping Turtle, Magmen
C1 The Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan: Bats, Mandrills, Margay, Dog, Puma, Eastern World Vampire, Nereid, Pelota Ball, Gigantic Polyp (Sea Anemone), Amphisbaena, Gibbering Mouther
C2 The Ghost Tower of Inverness: Giant Spitting Snakes, Su-Monsters, Dinicthys, Firebat
C3 The Lost Island of Castanamir 1984: Gingwatzim(Tim, Pakim, Graegzim, Eoluzim, Maronzim, Naranzim), Cleaning Golem, Feral Slasher, Fremlin, Iron Men, 
C4 To Find a King 1985: Ettercap, Mountain Goats, *Blackleaf* the elf, Caer the boulder
C5 The Bane of Llywelyn 1985: Skeleton Warrior, Galeb Duhr, Guardian Familiar, Green Slaad, Master Bloody Bones, Bloody Bones Minion, Barbed Devil, Tiger flies, Phororhacos, Viper Vine, Firenewts, Giant Striders, Antrodemus
C6 The Official RPGA Tournament Handbook 1987: Hellcat, Shade, Shadow Mastiff, Red Abishai Devil, Duergar, Giant Horseflies, Poltergeist, thri-Kreen, Ant Lion, Grippli, Kampfult, Cyclopskins
D1 Descent Into the Depths of the Earth: Jermlaine, Gas Spore, Illithids  , Slithering Tracker, Trapper, Asberdies the Lich
D2 Shrine of the Kuo-Toa: Kuo-Toa(Monitors, Whips, Goggler, Men-Fish), Deep Gnomes (Svirfnebli), Blibdoolpoolp
D3 Vault of the Drow: Mezzodaemon, Nycadaemon, Lolth, Svirfneblin (note sp)
G1 Steading of the Hill Giant Chief:
G2 The Glacial Rift of the Frost Giant Jarl: Winter Wolves, Yeti, Remorhaz, White Pudding, Ice Toads, Su-monster (hide only)
G3 Hall of the Fire Giant King: Ettin, Pyrohydra, Drow(Dark Elf)
I1 Dwellers of the Forbidden City: Tasloi, Yuan Ti (half-breed, abomination, and pureblood), Aboleth, Bullywug, Yellow Musk Zombies, Giant Bloodworm, Mongrelmen, Pan Lung
I2 Tomb of the Lizard King...no, not Jim Morrison... Vampiric Lizard Man
I3 Pharoah: Dustdiggers, Symbayans, Sandman, Thunderherders, Efreeti Pasha, Fruityflies, Thune Dervishes
I4 Oasis of the White Palm 1983: Djinni Vizier of the Caliph, Necrophidius, Mephit (Smoke), Shadow Demon
I5 Lost Tomb of Martek 1983: Spectral Minions, Ghostship, Skittercrabs, Maddogs, Guilders, Grenade Palms, Iron Phoenix, Groaning Spirit (Banshee), Cryptknights, Ghost, Guardian of Time
I6 Ravenloft 1983: The First Vampyr (Count Strahd Von Zarovich), Spirits, Gypsy, Strahd Zombies, Barovian Villager
I7 Baltron's Beacon 1985: Vampire Mist, Vitriolus, Lizard King, Blood Hawk, Hieracosphinx, Algoid, Cifal, Needleman, Criosphinx, Fog Giant, Son of Kyuss, Lizard Man Skeletons, Guardian Daemon
I8 Ravager of Time 1986: Slime Golem
I9 Day of Al'Akbar 1986: 
I10 Ravenloft II: The House on Gryphon Hill 1986: Strahd Skeletons, Strahd Skeleton Steeds
I11 Needle 1987: Chak, Chomper, Galeb Duhr, Glommer, Moon Roc, Tin Man
I12 (a compilation of 4 RPGA modules)
I13, and I14 are too new with no new monsters. Besides I14 is in the Forgettable Realms and I13 is generic.
CB1 Unchained 1984: Summonings, Manotor
CB2 Against Darkness 1984: Winged Gaunts, Crawler in the Dark, Serpent Folk, Fire Guardians
RS1 Red Sonja:
L1 The Secret of Bone Hill: Worg, Ghoulstirges, Stone Guardian, Spectator
L2 The Assassin's Knot: 
L3 Deep Dwarven Delve: Dwarven Skeletons, Dwarven Zombie Fighters, Spirit Naga
N1 Against the Cult of the Reptile God: Mudviper, Coffer Corpse, Bonesnapper
N2 The Forest Oracle: Osquip, Perytons
N3 Destiny of Kings 1986:
N4 Treasure Hunt 1986: 
N5 Under Illefarn....Forgettable Realms adventure
Q1 Queen of the Demonweb Pits: Drider, Pedipalp (Large, Huge, Giant), Large Scorpion, Huge Scorpion, Solifugid (Large, Huge, Giant), Yochlol (Handmaiden of Lolth), Lolth again..
S1 Tomb of Horrors: Siren, Acererak the Demi-Lich, Juggernaut
S2 White Plume Mountain: Kelpie, Keraptis (name only)
S3 Expedition to the Barrier Peaks: Robot (worker, repair, police), Vegepygmies,  Strangle Vines, Vampire Thorn Vines, Webbirds, 4-winged Bird, 3-legged Monkeyoid, Rabbitoid, Multi-legged Grub, Ratoid, 6-eyed Toad, Squirreloid, Tree Lizardoid, 1' Grasshopperoid, Deadly Purple Blossom Plant, Tri-Flower Plant, Snapper-Saw Plant, Horrid Plant, Globe Palms, Leechoids, Lizardoids, Aurumvorax, Baboonoids, Scintillating Phosphorescent Fish, Brown Pudding, Brilliant Fish, Squealer, Wolf-In-Sheep's-Clothing, Froghemoth, Gasbats, Android, Russet Mold
S4 The Lost Cavern of Tsojcanth: Bat (Normal, Mobat), Behir, Bodak, Giant Cave Cricket, Cave Moray, Cooshee, Crystal Ooze, Dao, Alu-Demon, Baphomet, Bar-Igura, Chasme, Dretch, Fraz-Urb-Iuu, Graz'zt, Kostchtchie, Rutterkin, Derro, Dracolisk, Valley Elf, Formorian, Gorgimera, Marid, Marlgoyle, Olive Slime, Pech, Deadly Pudding (Brown, Dun, White), Marine Troll (Scrag), Slime Creature, Wolfwere, Xag-Ya, Xeg-Yi, Drelnza (Iggwilv's daughter)
T1 Village of Hommlet: 
T1-4 The Temple of Elemental Evil 1985: Zuggtmoy, Hooting Fungi, Ascomid, Basidirond, Phycomid, Ustilagor, Zygom, Ildriss grue, Mihstu, Giant Ice Toads, Vapor Rat, Vortex, Bowlers, Chaggrin grues, Crysmals, Khargra, Xaren, Harginn grues, Merrow, Varrdig grues, Vodyanoi, Iuz, St. Cuthbert
U1 The Sinister Secret of Saltmarsh: 
U2 Danger at Dunwater: 
U3 The Final Enemy: Thork, Babbler
EX1 Dungeonland: Clubneck, Jack-in-the-Pulpit, Snapdragons, Bull Thistles, Hangman Tree, Large Porcupines, Huge Lizard Men, Behir Virnig, Smilodon Cat, The March Hare, The Mock (Dragon) Turtle, Huge Marid, Executioner's Hood
EX2 The Land Beyond the Magic Mirror: Murlynd, Live Flowers, Giant Bee(Honey worker/solider, Bumble), Giant Dragonfly, Eblis, Lightning Quasi-Elemental, Centauroid, Oliphant, The Walrus, Giant Clam, Jub-jub Bird, The Jabberwocky, Bandersnatch, Lamia Noble, Humpty Dumpty, Gigantic Unicorn, Huge Lion
MV1 Midnight on Dagger Alley 1984:
UK1 Beyond The Crystal Cave: Yu Lung, Mud Men, Firedrakes, Barkburr, Direburrs, The Green Man
UK2 The Sentinel: Skulk, Kenku, Xvarts, Symbiotic Jelly, Caterwaul, Witherweed, Sheet Phantom, Sheet ghouls, Iron Cobra, Whisps, Presence
UK3 The Gauntlet: Volt, Screaming Devilkin, Two-headed Giant Troll
UK4 When a Star Falls: Minimals, Gibberlings, Maschin-I-Bozorg, Memory Web
UK5 Eye of the Serpent: Vilstrak, Ice Mephit, Musk Oxen, Steam Mephit, Splanxty, Gambado, Muckdwellers, Phantom, Huge Crow, Bloodthorn, Kampfult, Denzelian, Al-mi'raj, Scum Creeper, Mist Mephit, Buckawn
UK6 All That Glitters: Atem, Nupperibo, Drelb, Hek
UK7 Dark Clouds Gather: Ba'atun, Soul Beckoner, Spriggans, Ildriss, Flying Owlbears, Ice Para-Elemental, Verbeeg
WG4 The Forgotten Temple of Tharizdun: Norker, Aarakocra, Annis, Mountain Giant, Giant Troll, Boggarts, Stunjelly, Caryatid Columns, Meazels
WG5 Mordenkainen's Fantastic Adventure: Tyrg, Rel, Kerzit the Demon, Slow-Shadows, Brown Mold, Colchiln, Hetfish, Mordenkainen, Yrag, Bigby, Riggby
WG6 Isle of the Ape: Gargantuan Ape, Tenser (no stats)
WG7 Castle Greyhawk: Mini-Onions of Set, Mustard Jelly, Horizontal Jet-Propelled Piercers, Leakers, Solid Gas Spore, Ropeless, Land Sharks, Minitaurs, Eye of the Shallows, Gas Orcs, Killer Dolphins, Cretin, Gelatinous Disk, Little Guys, Uniducks, Varrdig, Dough Golem, Licorice Snakes, Strawberry gelatinous cube, Morel Shriekers, Bread Pudding, Flying Pies, Gingerbread Man, Flapjacks, Doughplegangers,...and many many more
WG8 Fate of Istus 1989: Giant Bach
WG9 Gargoyle 1989: Gargoyle of the Tors
WG10 Child's Play 1989: Blink Wolfhound
WG11 Puppets fully into 2ed now...nothing new
WG12 Vale of the Mage 1990:  Grist (True Gargoyles), Griveling, Jakar, Jaleeda Bird



a rundown of some of the modules on the top of the pile...if you want something specific i'll need more time.

i'll add the Deities & Demigods, FF, MM, and MMII tomorrow.


----------



## amon tok (Mar 24, 2004)

*More greyhawk monsters*

hello all, new to the forum but I love Greyhawk
here is some of what I have to add to the list

Scarlet Brotherhood (2nd edition):
Tlokasazotz (Olman Bat-Vampire)
Thousandtooth
Su-Monkey
Ravenous
Onco
Gibbering Mouther, Greater
Bredthralls (slave races)- Komazar, Kurg, Rullhow

Against the Giants: Liberation of Geoff (2nd edition):
Horag
I will dig out of my closet when I get the chance and look up older dragon
magazines for monsters in Greyhawk.


----------



## francisca (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks like Diaglo beat me to the punch, but since I compiled this, I'm going to post it!  I didn't get all of the U series and none of the WG series.

A1

Aspis (drone, Larvae, cow
Sundew, Giant

A2

Phantom
Boggle
Cloaker
Haunt

A3

Storoper

A4

Cave Fisher
Magman
Myconid
Sandling

C1

Nereid
Gibbering Mouther

C2

Firebat


D1

Drow
Jermlaine

D2

Kuo-Toa
Svirfnebli


D3

Lolth
Mezzodaemon
Nycadaemon
(Drow, Kuo-Toa, Svirfneblin)


EX1

Executioner's Hood
Hangman Tree
Clubneck
Silvery Stink Bush
Jack-In-The=Pulpit
Snapdragons
Bull Thistles
Behir
Bullywug
Kuo-Toa
Mock Dragon Turtle
Giant Lobster
Marid
Giant Bee
Giant Dragonfly
Eblis
Lightning Quasi-Elemental
Oliphant
Centauroid
"The Walruns" (anthro bipedal walrus)
Giant Clam
Jub-Jub Bird
Jabberwocky
Bandersnatch
Humpty Dumpty
Huge Lion
Ggantic Unicorn
Were Kangaroo-Rats

G-1-2-3

Drow

I1

Aboleth
Bullywug
Mongrelman
Pan Lung
Tasloi
Yellow Mush Creeper
Yuan Ti

L1

Spectator
Stone Guardian

S1

Animated Skeleton of a Giant 
Siren
Demi-Lich

S2

Kelpie

S3

Vegeypygmies
Wolf-in-sheeps-clothing
Sqealer
Stranglevine
Vampire Thorn vines
Webbirds
Froghemoth
Gasbats
all kinds of mutant animals (if you really want them listed, let me know)


S4

Mobat
Behir
Bodak
Cave Cricket, Giant
Cave Moray
Cooshee
Crystal Ooze
Dao
Demi-Lich
Alu-Demon
Baphomet
BAr-Lgura
Chasme
Dretch
Fraz-Urb-Luu
Graz'zt
Kostchtchle
Rutterkin
Derro
Dracolisk
Valley Elf
Formorian
Grimera
Marid
Marlgoyle
Olive Slime
Pech
Deadly Pudding
Marine Troll
Slime Creature
Wolfwere
Xag-Ya 
Xag-Yi


T1-4
Juggernaut
Zuggtmoy

U2

Pan Lung


----------



## Theocrat (Mar 24, 2004)

*Others not listed?*

Hi all-
What about R2 and several others in Polyhedron?
I'm not following LG much, but I'm sure they've created a few odd creatures to ruin Greyhawk. 
Here are a couple of other products that I'm not sure if they had any new creatures or not, but might be of interest - I haven't checked them, I was just thinking of some off the wall old modules. 

1st Ed.
R 00x The 384th Incarnation of Bigby's Tomb
R 001 To the Aid of Falx
R 002 The Investigation of Hydell
R 003 Egg of the Phoenix
R 004 Docs Island
R 005 The Great Bugbear Hunt


2nd Ed. 
(GH 591) Vecna Reborn Ravenlof
[Adventurers Guild] A Second Chance (Vecna Reborn)
[Adventurers Guild] Crossbows & Crossbones (Slavers)
[Adventurers Guild] Dragotha's Lair (RtWPM)
[Adventurers Guild] Mission Brief 6106 SD XXXIV (Scarlet Brotherhood)
[Adventurer's Guild] Return of the Pick-Axe (Ro8)
[Adventurers Guild] Trouble with Derro (Doomgrinder)
[Vortex Mag. #9, 1993] Hidden Temple of Erythnul, the
(GH 591) IQ3 Warriors of the Grey Queen (InQuest Gamer #50)
Trading Cards - 1992 TSR Gold Set 001-750
Trading Cards - 1993 TSR Ruby Set 001 - 495 (I did a listing of all the Greyhawk related cards from this set).


So whenever there is a completed listing, if we can put that into either HTML or word document, I'd be willing to host a Creatures of Greyhawk website. Or turn into a PDF and make it a download - or both. Either way, it would just list all the mosters of Greyhawk from all the modules and where to find them now for 3.5. This is just so much information that it can't die. 

Be Groovy-


----------



## Gez (Mar 24, 2004)

Cool! There's a monster called "cretin".


----------



## diaglo (Mar 24, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Cool! There's a monster called "cretin".




yeah, well, that was from WG7 Castle Greyhawk


----------



## diaglo (Mar 24, 2004)

francisca said:
			
		

> Looks like Diaglo beat me to the punch, but since I compiled this, I'm going to post it!  I didn't get all of the U series and none of the WG series.





i wasn't trying to stop you. heck, i know i missed a few...i was trying to see what i could dig up.

i still have the 2edADnD adventures to go thru.


BOZ,

do you want me to include the B, X, CM, BSolo, XSolo, M, XL, AC, GAZ, DA, HWA, and IM stuff too? or are you just wanting Greyhawk specific. same question goes for DL and FR stuff. i didn't include OA or H modules either, but i can if you want them.

like i said at the bottom of one of my other posts...i'm gonna add the MM, DDG, FF, and MMII stuff next. 

so far i've  also checked the Rogues Gallery, DM's Adventure Log, NPC Character Record Sheets, Player Character Record Sheets, Permanent Character Record and Adventure Sheets, Dungeon Geomorphs Sets 1,2,3, Outdoor Geomorphs, Monster & Treasure Assortments 1-3, 4-6, 7-9, DM's Screen, The World of Greyhawk Folio, G123 Against the Giants, D1-2 Descent Into the Depths of the Earth, A1-4 Scourge of the Slave Lords, I3-5 Desert of Desolation, and S1-4 Realms of Horror.  the only thing in them different was the use of Sylvan Elves (Wood Elves) in the World of Greyhawk Gazeteer 1980...but that is already mentioned in the MM under Elf, Wood.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 24, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> Wow diaglo, that’s more than I expected.    is most of that from the original original D&D you’re always singing the praises of?




yes, i included the 3 booklets, the reference sheets, and the first 4 supplements.

i left out Chainmail by Perrin & Gygax, the Avalon Hill Outdoor Survival boxed game, and Swords & Spells.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Mar 24, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> BOZ,
> 
> do you want me to include the B, X, CM, BSolo, XSolo, M, XL, AC, GAZ, DA, HWA, and IM stuff too? or are you just wanting Greyhawk specific. same question goes for DL and FR stuff.




Said by Boz to start the thread...


			
				Boz said:
			
		

> Just for the sake of completion… would anyone care to list every Greyhawk-related monster from 1E & 2E AD&D they can think of INCLUDING the source(s) it can be found in?




So, just Greyhawk. 


Eric Anondson


----------



## diaglo (Mar 24, 2004)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> So, just Greyhawk.




yeah, that's what i thot too. and why i didn't include those in the list on this thread. but i didn't know if there was another list or thread....


----------



## BOZ (Mar 24, 2004)

ooh, that’s a lot.    I’ll have to go through that list later this afternoon when I have some time… thanks!


----------



## grodog (Mar 24, 2004)

Theocrat said:
			
		

> Hi all-
> What about R2 and several others in Polyhedron?
> I'm not following LG much, but I'm sure they've created a few odd creatures to ruin Greyhawk.
> Here are a couple of other products that I'm not sure if they had any new creatures or not, but might be of interest - I haven't checked them, I was just thinking of some off the wall old modules.
> ...




Issak, I'll check R1-4 and R6-10 when I get home, and report back.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 25, 2004)

*And now for a few of the hardbacks....*

Monster Manual 1edADnD 1977, 1978: Aerial Servant, Anhkheg, Giant Ant, Ape (Gorilla, Carnivorous), Axebeak, Baboon, Badger, Baluchitherium, Barracuda, Basilisk, Bear(Black, Brown, Cave), Giant Beaver, Giant Beetle(Bombadier, Boring, Fire, Rhinoceros, Stag, Water), Beholder, Black Pudding, Blink Dog, Boar (Wild, Giant, Warthog), Brain Mole, Brownie, Buffalo, Bugbear, Bulette(Landshark), Bull, Wild Camel, Carrion Crawler, Catoblepas, Wild Cattle, Centaur, Giant Centipede, Cerebral Parasite, Chimera, Cockatrice, Couatl, Giant Crab, Giant Crayfish, Crocodile(Normal, Giant), Demon [Demogorgon, Juiblex, Manes, Orcus, Succubus, Type I(Vrock), Type II(Herzou), Type III(Glabrezu), Type IV(Nalfeshnee, etc.), Type V(Marilith, etc.), Type VI(Balor,etc.), Yeenoghu], Devil [Asmodeus, Baalzebul, Barbed, Bone, Dispater, Erinyes, Geryon, Horned, Ice, Lemure, Pit Fiend], Dinosaur [Anatosaurus(Trachodon), Ankylosaurus, Antrodemus(Allosaurus), Apatosaurus(Brontosaurus), Archelon Ischyras, Brachiosaurus, Camarasaurus, Ceratosaurus, Cetiosaurus, Dinichtys, Diplodocus, Elasmosaurus, Gorgosaurus, Iguanadon, Lambeosaurus, Megalosaurus, Monoclonius, Mosasaurus, Paleoscincus, Pentaceratops, Plateosaurus, Plesiosaurus,Pteranodon, Stegosaurus, Styracosaurus, Teratosaurus, Triceratops, Tyrannosaurus Rex], Displacer Beast, Djinni, Dog(War, Wild), Dolphin, Doppleganger, Dragon [BlackDragon(Draco Causticus Sputeum), Blue Dragon(Draco Electricus), Brass Dragon(Draco Impudentus Gallus), Bronze Dragon(Draco Gerus Bronzo), Chromatic Dragon(Tiamat), Copper  Dragon(Draco Comes Stabuli), Gold Dragon(Draco Orientalus Sino Dux), Green Dragon(Draco Chlorinous Nauseous Respiratorus), Platinum Dragon(Bahamut), Red Dragon(Draco Conflagratio Horriblis), Silver Dragon(Draco Nobilis Argentum), White Dragon(Draco Rigidus Frigidus)], Dragonne, Dragon Turtle, Dryad, Dwarf(Hill, Mountain), Giant Eagle, Ear Seekers, Eel(Electric, Giant, Weed), Efreeti, Elemental(Air, Earth, Fire, Water), Elephant(Asiatic, Loxodont/African), Elf(Aquatic/Sea, Drow/Black, Gray/Faerie, Half, Wood/Sylvan), Ettin, Floating Eye, Eye of the Deep, Flightless Bird, Frog(Giant, Killer, Poisonous), Violet Fungi, Giant Gar, Gargoyle, Gas Spore, Gelatinous Cube, Ghast, Ghost, Ghoul(Normal, Lacedon), Giant(Cloud, Fire, Frost, Hill, Stone, Storm), Gnoll, Gnome, Giant Goat, Goblin, Golem(Clay, Flesh, Iron, Stone), Gorgon, Gray Ooze, Green Slime, Griffon, Groaning Spirit(Banshee), Halfling(Tallfellow, Stout, Hairfeet), Harpy, Hell Hound, Herd Animal, Hippocampus, Hippogriff, Hippopotamus, Hobgoblin(Normal, Koalinth), Homonculous, Horse(Draft, Heavy, Light, Medium, Pony, Wild), Hydra(Normal, Lernaean, Pyro), Hyena(Normal, Giant/Hyaenodon), Imp, Intellect Devourer, Invisible Stalker, Irish Deer, Ixitxachitl, Jackal, Jackalwere, Jaguar, Ki-Rin, Kobold, Lamia, Lammasu, Lamprey(Normal, Giant), Larva, Giant Leech, Leopard, Leprechaun, Leucrotta, Lich, Lion(Normal, Mountain, Spotted), Lizard(Fire, Giant, Minotaur, Subterranean), Lizard Man, Locathah, Lurker Above, Lycanthrope(Werebear, Wereboar, Wererat, Weretiger, Werewolf), Giant Lynx, Mammoth, Manticore, Masher, Mastodon, Medusa, Men [Bandit(Brigand), Berserker, Buccaneer(Pirate), Caveman(Tribesman), Dervish(Nomad), Merchant, Pilgrim], Merman, Mimic, Mind Flayer, Minotaur, Mold(Brown, Yellow), Morkoth(Morlock, Wraith of the Deep), Mule, Mummy, Naga(Guardian, Spirit, Water), Neo-Otyugh, Night Hag, Nightmare, Nixie, Nymph, Ochre Jelly, Giant Octopus, Ogre, Ogre Mage, Orc(Normal, Half), Giant Otter, Otyugh, Giant Owl, Owlbear, Pegasus, Peryton, Piercer, Giant Pike, Pixie, Giant Porcupine, Giant Portuguese Man-O-War, Pseudo-Dragon, Purple Worm, Mottled Worm, Quasit, Rakshasa, Giant Ram, Giant Rat(Sumatran), Ray(Manta, Pungi, Sting), Remorhaz, Rhinoceros(Normal, Wooly), Roc, Roper, Rot Grub, Rust Monster, Sahuagin(Seadevil, Devil Men of the Deep), Salamander, Satyr, Giant Scorpion, Sea Hag, Giant Sea Horse, Sea Lion, Shadow, Shambling Mound, Shark(Normal, Giant/Megalodon), Shedu, Shrieker, Skeleton, Giant Skunk, Slithering Tracker, Giant Slug, Giant Snake(Amphisbaena, Constrictor, Poisonous, Sea, Spitting), Spectre, Sphinx(Andro, Crio, Gyno, Hieraco), Spider(Giant, Huge, Large, Phase, Giant Water), Sprite, Giant Squid, Stag(Normal, Giant), Stirge, Strangle Weed, Su-Monster, Sylph, Thought Eater, Giant Tick, Tiger, Sabre-Tooth Tiger(Smilodon), Titan, Titanothere, Giant Toad, Ice Toad, Poisonous Toad, Trapper, Treant, Triton, Troglodyte, Troll, Giant Turtle(Sea, Snapping), Umber Hulk, Unicorn, Vampire, Eastern World Vampire, Giant Wasp, Water Wierd, Giant Weasel, Whale, Wight, Will-O-(the)-Wisp, Wind Walker, Wolf(Normal, Dire/Worg, Winter), Wolverine, Giant Wolverine, Wraith, Wyvern, Xorn, Yeti, Zombie

Players Handbook 1978: Acolyte, Adept, Priest, Curate, Perfect, Canon, Lama, Patriarch, High Priest, Aspirant, Ovate, Initiate of the 1st-9th Circle, Druid, Archdruid, The Great Druid, Veteran, Warrior, Swordsman, Hero, Swashbuckler, Myrmidon, Champion, Superhero, Lord, Gallant, Keeper, Protector, Defender, Warder, Guardian, Chevalier, Justiciar, Paladin, Runner, Strider, Scout, Courser, Tracker, Guide, Pathfinder, Ranger, Ranger Knight, Ranger Lord, Prestidigitator, Evoker, Conjurer, Theurgist, Thaumaturgist, Magician, Enchanter, Warlock, Sorcerer, Necromancer, Wizard, Mage, Arch-Mage, Minor Trickster, Trickster, Master Trickster, Cabalist, Visionist, Phantasmist, Apparitionist, Spellbinder, Illusionist, Rogue(Apprentice), Footpad, Cutpurse, Robber, Burglar, Filcher, Sharper, Magsman, Thief, Master Thief, Bravo(Apprentice), Rutterkin, Waghalter,Murderer, Thug, Killer, Cutthroat, Executioner, Assassin, Expert Assassin, Senior Assassin, Chief Assassin, Prime Assassin, Guildmaster Assassin, Grandfather of Assassins, Novice, Initiate, Brother, Disciple, Immaculate, Master, Superior Master, Master of Dragons, Master of the (North, West, South, East) Winds, Master of (Winter, Autumn, Summer, Spring), Grand Master of Flowers, Alchemist, Armorer, Bearer, Blacksmith, Crossbowman, Engineer, Linkboy, Man-at-Arms, Steward, Teamster, Valet, Black Cat, Crow, Hawk, Screech Owl, Toad, Weasel, Rhymer, Lyrist, Sonnateer, Skald, Racaraide, Joungleur, Troubador, Minstrel, Muse, Lorist, Bard, Master Bard

Dungeon Masters Guide Revised 1979: Carpenter, Leather Worker, Limner, Mason, Pack Handler, Tailor, Lackey, Porter, Engineer(Miner, Sapper, Architect, Artillerist), Jeweler-Gemcutter, Mercenary Solider( Archer, Artillerist, Captain,Footman, Hobilar, Horseman, Lieutenant, Sapper/Miner, Serjeant, Slinger), Sage, Scribe, Ship Crew, Ship Master, Spy, Castellan, Weapon Maker, Shaman, Witch Doctor, Beggar, Drunk, Gentleman, Goodwife, Harlot, Laborer, Peddler, Press Gang, Rake, Ruffian, Trademan, Slovenly Trull, Brazen Strumpet, Cheap Trollop, Typical Streetwalker, Saucy Tart, Wanton Wench, Expensive Doxy, Haughty Courtesan, Aged Madam, Wealthy Procuress, Sly Pimp, Rich Panderer

The World of Greyhawk Gazetteer 1980:  Sylvan Elves (Wood Elves)

Deities & Demigods 1980: Hiawatha, Qagwaaz, Stoneribs, Yanauluha, Arthurian Heroes (nearly 100), Gilgamesh, Cu Chulainn, Math, The Master of the Hunt, The Pack of the Hunt, Hunapu and Xbalanque, Ma Yuan, Spirits of the Air, Byakhee, Cthuga's Flame Creature, Deep Ones, Great Race, Mi-Go, Primordial One, Shoggoth, Apep, Flame Snake, Phoenix, Minions of Set, Vainamoinen, Water Dwarf, Ilmarinen, Kullervo, Lemminkainen, Tiera, Louhi, Son of Pohjola, Air Maiden, The White Eagle of Zeus, Achilles, Antaeus, Bellerophon, Cerberus, Circe, Greater Cyclops, Lesser Cyclops, Enceladus, Furies (Alecto, Tisiphone, Megarea), Hecatoncheire, Jason, Odysseus, Perseus, Theseus, Indra's Elephant, Peacock of Karttikeya, Marut, Garuda, Yama's Water Buffalo, Raiko, Yamamoto Date, Yoshi-Iye, Elric, Moonglum, Assassinator of the Gods, Clakar, Dharzi Hunting Dog, Dragons of Melnibone, Elenoin, Grahluk, Kelmain, Mist Giant, Mordagz, Myyrrhn, Nihrain Horse, Oonai, Quaolnargn, Theleb K'aarna, Vampire Trees, Vulture Lion, Yyrkoon, Fafhrd, Gray Mouser, Astral Wolf, Behemoth, Bird of Tyaa, Cold Woman, Devourer, Nehwon Ghoul, Leviathan, Ningauble of the Seven Eyes, Pulgh, Sheelba of the Eyeless Face, Snow Serpent, Salt Spider, Water Cobra, Modsogner and Durin Dwarves, Freke and Gere, Sleipner, Hugin and Munin, Fenris Wolf, Fjalar, Fossergrim, Blodug-Hofi, Bullin-Bursti, Skirnir, Garm, Jormungandr (Midgard Serpent), Norns (the fates), Tanngrisner & Tanngost, Valkyries

Fiend Folio 1981: Aarakocra, Achaierai, Adherer, Aleax, Algoid, Al-Mi'Raj, Apparition, Assassin Bug, Astral Searcher, Babbler, Giant Bat, Berbalang, Blindheim, Blood Hawk, Giant Bloodworm, Bonesnapper, Booka, Bullywug, Bunyip, Carbuncle, Caryatid Column, Caterwaul, Cifal, Clubnek, Coffer Corpse, Crabman, Crypt Thing, Dakon, Dark Creeper, Dark Stalker, Death Dog, Death Knight, Demon(Lolth), Denzelian, Devil(Styx), Devil Dog, Dire Corby, Disenchanter, Doombat, Oriental Dragon[ Li Lung(Earth), Lung Wang(Sea), Pan Lung(Coiled), Shen Lung(Spirit), T'ien Lung(Celestial), Yu Lung(Carp)], Dragonfish, Dune Stalker, Elemental Princes of Evil(Cryonax, Imix, Ogremoch, Olhydra, Yan-C-Bin), Drow(Dark Elf), Enveloper, Ettercap, Eye Killer, Eye of Fear and Flame, Firedrake, Firenewt, Fire Snake, Firetoad, Flail Snail, Flind, Flumph, Forlarren, Frost Man, Galltrit, Gambado, Garbug(Black,Violet), Fog Giant, Mountain Giant, Giant Strider, Gibberling, Githyanki, Githzerai, Goldbug, Gorbel, Gorilla Bear, Grell, Grimlock, Gryph, Guardian Daemon, Guardian Familiar, Hellcat, Hoar Fox, Hook Horror, Giant Hornet, Hound of Ill Omen, Huecuva, Ice Lizard, Imorph, Iron Cobra, Jaculi, Jermlaine(Jinxkins. Bane-Midges), Kamadan, Kelpie, Kenku, Khargra, Killmoulis, Kuo-Toa, Lamia Noble, Lava Children, Lizard King, Magnesium, Spirit, Mantari, Meazel, Meelock, Mephit(Fire, Lava, Smoke, Steam), Mezzodaemon, Mite, Necrophidius(Death Worm), Needleman, Nilbog, Nonafel(Cat O'Nine Tails), Norker, Nycadaemon, Ogrillon, Osquip, Penanggalan, Pernicon, Phantom Stalker, Poltergeist, Protein Polymorph, Quaggoth, Quipper, Qullan, Retriever, Revenant, Rothe, Sandman, Scarecrow, Screaming Devilkin, Shadow Demon, Sheet Ghoul, Sheet Phantom, Shocker, Skeleton Warrior, Skulk, Slaad(Blue, Death, Green, Grey, Red), Slaad Lord[Ssendam(Lord of the Insane), Ygorl(Lord of Entropy)], Snyad, Son of Kyuss, Stunjelly, Sussurus, Svirfneblin(Deep Gnome), Symbiotic Jelly, Tabaxi(Cat-man), Tentamort, Terithran, Thoqqua(Rockworm), Thork, Throat Leech, Tiger Fly, Tirapheg, Trilloch, Troll(Giant, Giant Two-Headed, Ice, Spirit), Tween, Umpleby, Urchin(Black, Green, Red, Silver, Yellow), Vision, Vodyanoi, Volt, Vortex, Whipweed, Witherstench, Witherweed, Xill, Xvart, Yellow Musk Creeper, Yellow Musk Zombie

Monster Manual II 1983: Aboleth, Afranc, Agathion, Annis, Ant Lion, Ascomoid, Aspis(Drone, Larva, Cow), Atomie, Aurumvorax(Gold Gorger), Azer, Baku, Banderlog, Barghest, Barkburr, Basidirond, Greater Basilisk, Mobat, Ordinary Bat, Fire Bat, Northern Bear (Polar Bear), Giant Bee, Beetle(Death Watch, Slicer), Behemoth, Behir, Bloodthorn, Boalisk, Bodak, Boggart, Boggle, Boobrie, Bookworm, Bowler, Buckawn, Cat(Domestic, Wild), Cat Lord, Giant Catfish, Cave Cricket, Cave Fisher, Cave Moray, Centipede(Huge, Megalo, Stego), Cheetah, Choke Creeper, Cloaker, Cooshee(Elven Dog), Giant Crane, Crysmal, Crystal Ooze, Cyclopskin, Daemon (Arcana-, Charon, Charona-, Dergho-, Hydro-, Oino-, Pisco-Ultro-, Yagno-), Dao, Crimson Death, Demilich, Demodand [Farastu(Tarry), Kelubar(Slime), Shator(Shaggy)], Demon (Alu-, Babau, Baphomet, Bar-Lgura, Cambion, Chasme, Dretch, Fraz-Urb'Iuu, Graz'zt, Kostchtchie, Nabassu, Pazuzu, Rutterkin, Abraxas, Ahazu, Ahrimanes, Aldinach, Alrunes, Anarazel, Ansitif, Ardat, Areex, Aseroth, Asima, Astaroth, Azazel, Azael, Barbu, Bayemon, Bechard, Baltazo, Cabiri, Charun, Dagon, Eblis, Ereshkigal, Gresil, Laraie, Mastiphal, Munkir, Nekir, Nergel, Nocitcula, Obox-ob, Socothbenoth, Verin, Thunder Beast, Goristroi), Derro, Deva(Astral, Monadic, Movanic), Devil [Abishai(Black, Blue, Green, Red, White), Amon, Bael, Bearded, Belial, Glasya, Hutijin, Mammon, Mephistopheles, Moloch, Nupperibo, Titivilus, Spined, Abigor, Adonides, Adramelech, Agares, Alastor, Alocer, Amduscias, Arioch, Baalberith, Baalphegor, Baalzephon, Balan, Barbas, Barbatos, Bathym, Bel, Bele, Bensozia, Bethage, Biffant, Bifrons, Bileth, Bitru, Buer, Bune, Caarcrinolaas, Chamo, Cozbi, Fecor, Focalor, Furcas, Gaziel, Goap, Gorson, Herobaal, Herodias, Lilis, Lilith, Machalas, Malphas, Marinet, Melchon, Merodach, Morax, Naome, Neabaz, Nexroth, Phongor, Rimmon, Tartach, Zaebos, Zagum, Zapan, Zepar, Zimimar], Diakk, Dinosaur(Ankisaurus, Camptosaurus, Compsognathus, Dacentrurus, Deinonychus, Dilophosaurus, Dimetrodon, Euparkeria, Kentrosaurus, Mamenchisaurus, Massopondylus, Nothosaurus, Ornitholestes, Phororhacos, Podokesaurus, Giant Pterosaur, Struthiomimus,Tanystropheus, Tennodontosaurus), Dracolisk, Dragon[Cloud(Draco Cumulus Welkin), Faerie, Mist(Draco Nebulus Obscura), Shadow], Giant Dragonfly, Dragon Horse, Dragonnel, Dreb(Haunting Custodian), Drider, Duergar(Gray Dwarves, Gray Ones), Dustdigger, Eagle, Eblis, Electric Eel(Marine), Elf(Grugach/Wild,Valley), Elfin Cat, Executioner's Hood, Falcon/Hawk (Large, Small), Firefriend (Giant Firefly), Giant Fly(Bluebottle, Horsefly), Foo Creatures(Dog, Lion), Forrester's Bane(Snapper-Saw), Formian[Centaur-Ant(Myrmarch, Warrior, Worker)], Froghemoth, Galeb Duhr, Giant(Fomorian, Firbolg, Verbeeg), Gibbering Mouther, Gloomwing, Goat, Gorgimera, Greenhag, Grippli, Grig, Grim, Elemental Grue(Chaggrin, Harginn, Ildriss, Varrdig), Hangman Tree, Haunt, Hollyphant, Hordling, Hybsil, Jann, Mustard Jelly, Kampfult, Kech, Korred, Kraken, Greater Lammasu, Land Lamprey, Luck Eater, Foxwoman, Seawolf(Greater, Lesser), Wereshark, Magman, Mandragora, Giant Mantis, Mantrap, Margoyle, Marid, Shadow Mastiff, Mihstu, Miner, Minimal, Modron(Monodrone, Duodrone, Tridrone, Quadrone, Pentadrone, Decaton, Nonaton, Octon, Septon, Hexton, Quinton, Quarton, Tertian, Secundus, Primus), Russet Mold, Mongrelman, Moon Dog, Muckdweller, Mud-Man, Myconid, Nereid, Narwhale, Obliviax, Aquatic Ogre(Merrow), Oliphant, Ophidian, Opinicus, Otter, Owl, Para-Elemental(Ice, Smoke, Magma, Ooze), Pech, Pedipalp(Large, Huge, Giant), Phantom, Phoenix, Phycomid, Planetar, Pseudo-Undead, Deadly Pudding(Brown, Dun, White), Pyrolisk, Quasi-Elemental Lightning, Quickling, Quickwood(Spy Tree), Ram, Rat, Vapor Rat, Raven[Crow(Ordinary, Huge, Giant)], Retch Plant, Rock Reptile, Sandling, Scorpion(Large, Huge), Scum Creeper, Selkie, Shade, Greater Shedu, Sirine, Animal Skeleton, Skunk, Slime Creature, Olive Slime, Snake(Constrictor, Poisonous), Solar, Solifugid, Spectator, Giant Marine Spider, Spriggan, Squealer, Squirrel(Giant Black, Ordinary, Carnivorous Flying), Stench Kow, Stone Guardian, Storoper, Giant Sundew, Swan, Swanmay, Swordfish, Taer, Tarrasque, Tasloi, Giant Harveser Termite(Worker, Solider), Thessalhydra, Thri-Kreen(Mantis Warrior), Thunder Beast, Thunderherder, Time Elemental, Transposer, Tri-Flower Frond, Marine Troll[Scrag(Fresh Water, Salt Water)], Twilight Bloom, Land Urchin, Ustilagor, Vagabond, Vargouille, Vegepygmy, Verme, Vilstrak, Vulchling, Vulture(Giant, Ordinary), Weasel, Webbird, Wemic, Black Willow, Wolf-in-Sheep's-Clothing, Wolfwere, Tenebrous Worm, Tunnel Worm, Xag-Ya, Xeg-Yi, Xaren, Yeth Hound, Yochlol, Yuan Ti(Pureblood, Half-Breed, Abominations), Juju Zombie, Monster Zombie, Zorbo, Zygom

Unearthed Arcana 1985: Horseman, Lancer, Armiger, Scutifer, Esquire, Knight Errant, Knight Bachelor, Knight, Grand Knight, Banneret, Chevalier, Cavalier, Cavalier Commander, The Grand Druid, Hierophant (Druid, Initiate, Adept, Master),  (Numinous, Mystic, Arcane) Hierophant, Hierophant of the Cabal, Barbarian, Burglar-Acrobat, Second-Story Thief, Cat Burglar, Master Cat Burglar, Thief-Acrobat, Master Thief-Acrobat

Dungeoneer's Survival Guide 1986: nada
Wilderness Survival Guide 1986: again rien


----------



## BOZ (Mar 25, 2004)

Just to keep score, here are the items I’ve already addressed, to keep from repeating myself:

MC05: Monstrous Compendium Greyhawk Appendix.
GDQ1-7:Queen of the Spiders
WGR1: Greyhawk Ruins
WG12: Vale of the Mage
WG6: Isle of the Ape
T1-4: The Temple of Elemental Evil
SJR6: Greyspace
WG5: Mordenkainen's Fantastic Adventure
Greyhawk Adventures hardback
UK1 Beyond the Crystal Cave:
 C1 Hidden Shrine of Tamoachan:
 I1 Dwellers of the Forbidden City:
 D1-2 Descent into the Depths of the Earth:
 Q1 Queen of the Demonweb Pits:
 C2 The Ghost Tower of Inverness:
 WG4 The Forgotten Temple of Tharizdun:
 UK2 The Sentinel:
 UK4 When a Star Falls:
 S4 The Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth:
S2 White Plume Mountain:
 S3 Expedition to the Barrier Peaks:
 WGA1 Falcon's Revenge:
 WGA2 Falconmaster
 WGR3 Rary the Traitor
 WGA4 Vecna Lives!

Now, back to current issues.  



			
				Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> Return to White Plume Mountain (This is 2e rules):



Bloodwight – 3.0
Bog Mummy – 3.0
Burning Golem
Crab Swarm
Elevated Ghoul
Fungus Hulk – 3.5
Kelp Devil - ToH
Leviathan – there is a leviathan I think in MM2 3.0, is this the same?
Meenlock – pretty sure I addressed this one somewhere up there…
Mold Wyrm
Myconid – MM2 3.0, unless these are other variants?
Phycomid – ToH, ditto from myconid
Skin Puppet
Vampire Moss



> Return to the Tomb of Horrors (Another 2e adventure)



Bone Weird – 3.0
Moilian Heart
Moilian Zombie
Negative Energy Elemental
Negative Fundamental
Vestige
Winter-wight



> Dragon #241, Legacies of the Suel Imperium



(These are written as PC races)
Lerara
Su-Doppleganger

Good call – haven’t thought of these yet!



> Dragon #270, Dragon's Bestiary "Minions of Iuz"
> Dungeon #70, Kingdom of the Ghouls




Thanks for the reminder on those, too.  


And on to diaglo’s big list, excluding anything I’ve already talked about:

(although, regarding the list of 1E hardbacks he just posted, I’ll need more time for that than I have right now – and I’ll cross-reference it to francisca’s almost-as-long list)

A1 Slave Pits of the Undercity: Giant Sundew – 3.0
Aspis are addressed above

A2 Secret of the Slavers:
Haunt - ToH
Phantom
Anhkheg – MM 3.5
Oxen
Boggles – MM2 3.0
Vipers 
Cloaker (Tenebra Complexor) – is this a variant or is that just another name?
Caveling

Actually – I just realized, this big list will take way longer than I have right now.    I’ll have to hit the rest of it tomorrow.





			
				amon tok said:
			
		

> Scarlet Brotherhood (2nd edition):
> Against the Giants: Liberation of Geoff (2nd edition):




Thanks, those are all new to me.  


More comments will follow when I have the time to read more.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 25, 2004)

*here's a few more off the pile....*

World of Greyhawk Boxed Set 1983
City of Greyhawk Boxed Set 1989
Battlesystem 1985: mostly normals with a mix of DL
Battlesystem Miniatures Rules and Battlesystem Skirmishes 1991: Lord Hero, Knight Hero...and other titles, but they, the titles, are specific to the Battlesystem rules.
WGA1 Falcon's Revenge 1990: Carpet Snake, Grythok, Scryxull, Sewer Zombies 
WGA2 Falconmaster 1990: Strangleweed, Weisshund, Yphoz
WGA3 Flames of the Falcon 1990:
WGA4 Vecna Lives! 1990:
WGR1 Greyhawk Ruins 1990
From the Ashes 1992
WGR2 Treasures of Greyhawk 1992
WGR3 Rary the Traitor 1992: Rary, Lord Robilar
WGR4 The Marklands 1993
WGR5 Iuz the Evil 1993
WGR6 City of Skulls
WGM1 Borderwatch
WGQ1 Patriots of Ulek 1992:
WGS1 Five Shall Be One 1991: 
WGS2 Howl From the North 1991: Wolf Hybrids
Greyhawk Wars boxed set 1991: some interesting battles but no new monsters
Return of the Eight 1998: Tenser, Iggwilv, Tuerny, Jallarzi Sallavarian, Warnes Starcoat, Theodain Eriason, Hautna Masq, Alhamazad
The Star Cairns 1998: Blade Golem
Crypt of Lyzandred the Mad 1998: Fast Basilisks, Lyzandred
The Doomgrinder 1998: 
Greyhawk Player's Guide 1998
Greyhawk The Adventure Begins 1998: 
The Scarlet Brotherhood 1999: Tlokasazotz(Olman Bat-Vampire), Thousandtooth, Su-Monkey, Ravenous, Onco, Greater Gibbering Mouther, Bredthralls(Komazar, Kurg, Rullhow)
Return to the Keep on the Borderlands 1999
Return to the Tomb of Horrors boxed set 1999
Against the Giant: The Liberation of Geoff 1999: Horag
Return to White Plume Mountain 1999: Bloodwight, Bog Golem, Bog Mummy, Burning Golem, Elevated Ghoul, Fungal Egg Mass, Fungus Hulk, Kelp Devil, Invisible Undead Giant Crab, Mold Wyrm, Mud Mummy, Skin Puppet, Crab Swarm
Slavers 2000: Kelanen, Murlynd



i've exhausted the top of the heap...if you want me to dig further i'll need some title to look for and some time to find them.


----------



## grodog (Mar 25, 2004)

grodog said:
			
		

> Issak, I'll check R1-4 and R7-10 when I get home, and report back.




I corrected the above quotation to drop R6 in addition to R5, since I don't have either one.


R1 = no new monsters
R2 = no new monsters
R3 = no new monsters
R4 = no new monsters
R7 = no new monsters
R8 = no new monsters
R9 = no new monsters
R10 = no new monsters

You guys were looking for only new monsters, right, not a list of all the monsters used in each module??

edit:  Also, there aren't any new monsters in the pre-release versions of S4, C1, or C2 that weren't also included in the published versions.  The Lost Caverns of Tsojconth (1976) didn't include any new monsters---they were all drawn from the original MM1 manuscript---while the tourney versions of C1 and C2, Lost Tamoachan (1979) and The Ghost Tower of Inverness (1979) respectively, are the same as their later module versions (though I didn't see the firebat in the tourney C2---perhaps I just missed it....).


----------



## francisca (Mar 25, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i wasn't trying to stop you. heck, i know i missed a few...i was trying to see what i could dig up.



Didn't think you were.


----------



## qstor (Mar 25, 2004)

I converted a few of the monsters from From the Ashes and the Scarlet Brotherhood and send then into the LGJ with Paul Lobby but they haven't been published yet.


Mike


----------



## BOZ (Mar 25, 2004)

busy busy busy at work... will get back to this thread ASAP.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 26, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> Cloaker (Tenebra Complexor) – is this a variant or is that just another name?





(Tenebra Complexor) is i'm guessing the Genus Species name. much like the Draco listings in the 1edADnDMonster Manual. so not a variant so much as another name possibly referenced by sages


----------



## BOZ (Apr 15, 2004)

i will come back to this thread sooner or later.    perhaps later is more likely though...


----------



## grodog (Apr 18, 2004)

LOL.  We'll be waiting BOZ


----------



## diaglo (May 7, 2004)

bumping one of my favorite threads.

BOZ,

anything new?


----------



## BOZ (May 22, 2004)

sorry i haven't been around - been busier than expected.  my good buddy shade went and made this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=88263


----------



## diaglo (Nov 17, 2004)

BOZ,

did you get them all? or do you still need me to look for some more titles in my collection?

i'm gonna be digging in there anyway since you asked about the Planescape stuff.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 17, 2004)

if you can find something that hasn't already been listed, then sure i'd like to see it.


----------



## heirodule (Nov 17, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Apts, Banths, Thoats, Calots, Orluks, Sith, Darseen




What are those?


----------



## Sandain (Nov 17, 2004)

I would like to see an Animus template please.  Has anyone done one of these yet? *poke Wizardru?*


----------



## grodog (Nov 18, 2004)

Sandain said:
			
		

> I would like to see an Animus template please.  Has anyone done one of these yet? *poke Wizardru?*




Folks were talking about the animus over on the WotC GH boards recently---see  http://boards.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=328839


----------



## BOZ (Nov 18, 2004)

FYI - it's no secret that i'm hoping to get some monsters articles published in Dragon.  i'm thinking that if Erik Mona is taking a very pro-WoG stance, it might just help if i submitted some WoG-related monsters.  HINT HINT.


----------



## diaglo (Nov 18, 2004)

heirodule said:
			
		

> What are those?





monsters.

more specifically random encounters.

even more specifically.... go ask Gary    i believe he lifted them from some of his reading.

i would guess barsoom and other worlds found their way easily into D&D in the early years.


----------



## diaglo (Apr 6, 2005)

bumping an old friend to look for something.


----------



## grodog (Apr 10, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> bumping an old friend to look for something.




Is that a nudge my way diaglo?  I do have a copy of Warriors of Mars....


----------



## diaglo (Dec 4, 2005)

grodog said:
			
		

> Is that a nudge my way diaglo?  I do have a copy of Warriors of Mars....



naw, wasn't a bump your way. i just found a thread with a monster question and didn't have the patience to break out my books.


----------



## grodog (Dec 5, 2005)

FYI BOZ, you may be interested to know that B1 also originally had info in it on where to set it in Greyhawk, but it also didn't have any new monsters


----------



## BOZ (Dec 5, 2005)

heh, neat.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 7, 2007)

bumping a thread to look over some info


----------

